# First Yellowfin



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually it is my second one. I caught the first one a couple of hours earlier and it weight around 30lbs. This big boy hit at daybreak and I had been chunking for about five minutes when he took the bait. Two hours and fifteen minutes later the 158lb fish was in the boat and I was exhausted to say the least. Caught some really nice blackfin and red snapper with one red grouper that had been surviving without a tail. Sorry for the lack of pictures, I blame the crew,


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

awesome, nice fish!!! congrats.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on a whopper! Makes my back hurt just looking at the pic.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Was this out of MB? If so, how far out?


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

NoMoSurf said:


> Was this out of MB? If so, how far out?


Yes, picture taken at Ft. Morgan marina. Not sure exact distance, 80 ,to 90 miles.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:

Very Nice!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fine chunk of eating right there!!! Congrats to ya and the crew!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow. that's a stud YF.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a stud by any measure.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice fish which rig did you get that stud on.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice one! Congrats! I will head out there next weekend to try my luck!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn. Very nice.
Whyme


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice job!!!


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Beautiful fish!
Congrats on a great catch.


----------

